# Meeting: Sunday, July 22, 1 PM



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know when our next meeting is. Besides the San Marcos trip. Also does anyone have some Mt snails locally. I will buy them or trade something. I have a small mini bolbitis I can trade. Would like to have at least 20 plus. Doesn't matter how big they are. You can pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*The next meeting will be 22 July at 1 PM. I'm not sure the auto-responder is updated yet, but the subject will be emersed culture of aquarium plants*.

I too would like some MT snails. Todd, I can bring you ramshorn snails, and I will be bringing cuttings of _Hygrophila polyserma _'Sunset', _H. corymbosa angustifolia_, and _Bacopa caroliniana_.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I have MTS in a couple of tanks and will be glad to share if I can make it to the meeting.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

That would be great


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Todd, I retitled the thread so that everyone would see the meeting date and time.

--Michael


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

This will be a great I'm off that day. I will try to bring some plants. If anybody has some big crypts I would like to have some. Where will the meeting be held at? Thanks



Sherwin


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think I'll be able to make the meeting, but have plenty of MTS I'd be happy to send down if my friend makes the trip. If not, I'm planning on being at the get together at R2R the next weekend if either of you will be there.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got some interesting plants to share from the San Marcos trip. If you want Pheniox moss, let me know. I brought back 1 gallon bag to share. I also got some interesting looking aquatic fern. If you have a large tank, I have a type of Sagiteria that has 1" wide blades. These are Texas treasures that you will not fine online.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I have plenty of MTS snails to share. I will bring some.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

robert you have pheniox moss sweet. i would take a little bit.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The autoresponder is updated on our web site, so go there to get the address for the meeting.

Just a reminder, since this meeting will be in a member's home, we use the autoresponder to have some control over who sees the member's home address. It's a privacy issue.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI michael the mailer is still showing the june meeting to me.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

shows it as updated, but the emailer, mailer sent me the info as june's meeting. I'm just trying to get kim's address so i can get directions.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Moss, I love Moss, I would really enjoy having some of it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The auto responder is updated. 

Date: Sunday, July 22, 2012

Topic: Kim's Emersed Set-ups

Where: Kim's House. 

Time and Place:
1-3 PM

What to Bring: Membership Card, New Potential Members
Light refreshments will be provided


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> The auto responder is updated.
> 
> Date: Sunday, July 22, 2012
> 
> ...


DFWAPC Field Trip -- June 9th -- San Marcos‏

6:10 AM
Reply ▼
[email protected] c-plants.or g
To JOEY s
WHEN: Saturday, June 9th, 11 a.m at San Marcos Aquarena Center http://www.aquarena.txstate.edu/
WHO: Members and their families of DFWAPC & HAAPS
WHERE: San Marcos River.
WHAT: River exploration and wild collecting
HOW: Get yourself there!

Check out the discussion on APC
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...club/83801-june-9th-2012-san-marcos-trip.html

:-k:-k:-k:-k:-k:-k:-k


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Joey is right, the autoresponder is still sending info on the JUNE meeting.

GRRRR!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry guys. Something must have happened. We made an attempt to update it. The meeting info is correct on the website. All you will need is the address. Luckily the meeting is July 22 so there is still a little time to see what it going on with the software. If push comes to shove we can always use the mailing list to get it to you.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there any way to ignore the auto responder and just put a thread out each month. For those of use who do not know everybody that well yet sit in the dark to see which direction in the Metroplex we are going. Towards Plano, Towards Burleson, ?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I thought that said 12th, but it's the 22 second cool.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, the autoresponder is working! Really, I tried it myself!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Were going to SW Dallas.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Can someone post this on the DFW Fishbox site?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey guys, 
I've got the 4 oz size bags of the Repashy Gel Food, Community Plus, Shrimp Souffle,Soilent Green and Meat Pie Fish that I can bring. They are $11 ea.
See you there! *


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a swagelok SS needle valve that I would like to trade for. 1 . phosphate fertilizer 2 . erios aussie II 3. Or any other Eriocaulon. I am going to post a picture cause I can't remember exactly what model it is. I only used it for 1 day and decided to go a different way and it would not fit the space I had. It was brand new when I bought it, I paid $30. For http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh540/Toddziegler/IMG_20120722_094222.jpg it but I really want to do a trade for my list.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you Kim for hosting. It is always nice to see how nice planted tanks can really be! I thought your talk was outstanding and has inspired me to try again emersed. Just have to figure out where.

It is a shame more planted tank folks don't know what a great deal our club is. For a nominal annual membership ($20 or 25 I forget) you can attend meetings and swap plants for FREE. And there is always someone to help if you are having a problem.

bob


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thank you Kim!!
Your plants and tanks look amazing!
The food was yummy, thanks for the watermelon *_ (I felt like I was leaving grandmas house), _* some of the watermelon even made it home! 
Good to see everyone!*


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry I couldn't make it


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to all that came to the meeting! I really enjoyed talking about the emersed plants. We are very lucky to have such a vivacious club with great officers. Thanks Michael P. for bringing your beautiful wabi-kusa and Mike C. for taking pictures.



Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Thank you Kim!!
> Your plants and tanks look amazing!
> The food was yummy, thanks for the watermelon *_ (I felt like I was leaving grandmas house), _* some of the watermelon even made it home!
> Good to see everyone!*


Glad you enjoyed it but I have mixed feelings about the grandma comment! See you soon hopefully. I want to get a chance to talk to you more about emersed plants.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

kimcadmus said:


> Glad you enjoyed it but I have mixed feelings about the grandma comment! See you soon hopefully. I want to get a chance to talk to you more about emersed plants.


*It's all good!

Yeah, we need to talk plants!*


----------

